# Clubs in Lisbon?



## Phish (Aug 2, 2014)

Could you recommend a specific club to go to in Lisbon on a Saturday night? With nice atmposhpere and no drunk teens (I am 33 y.o.). 

When walking around Lisbon at night there are lots of places ( pubs mostly, @Bairro Alto) but it is hard to find good clubs. So any recommendation would be appreciated!


----------

